# suggestions for 650c bike for wife 4'10.5"



## ashwinearl (Feb 22, 2004)

Please suggest production 650c road bikes that are small enough for a woman 4'10.5"
She's been on an old 650c salsa for awhile and we want to upgrade

So far Felt FW series has a 650c in a 43 and possibly Giant.
(Terry is out-boycotting due to bad experience years ago)

If we went custom - probably Luna cycles.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

A custom Luna with 650 wheels would be awesome!


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

As a 5"0 rider, I am also considering diving into the 650c market now that there are lots more choices of frames and wheel sets. Depending on your budget and frame material preference, could look at:

Orbea also makes their smallest Diva in 650c (stock, carbon)
Independent Fabrication (custom, steel or Ti, yummmm)
Gunnar (kinda cool sub-company of Waterford bikes, steel, pretty reasonably priced, custom or stock)
Serrota 
Rodriguez Cycles, Seattle based, great fitting system for smaller riders
Ti Cyles, Pacific NW based, has lots of 650c experience. Though a average size guy, he is a huge 650c advocate and rides one himself. Ti or steel. Stock sizes are outsourced overseas, so price is pretty reasonable. Will also do made in USA custom.


Lots of superalative custom builders out there


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss M sure loves her 650C wheeled Waterfords. The Rivendell ain't bad either.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ashwinearl said:


> Please suggest production 650c road bikes that are small enough for a woman 4'10.5"
> She's been on an old 650c salsa for awhile and we want to upgrade
> 
> So far Felt FW series has a 650c in a 43 and possibly Giant.
> ...


Cannondale makes some pretty small WSD bikes. I think my wife's is a 46cm...but then she's 5'2".


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Haven't heard much that wasn't kind about Sweetpea bicycles, handbuilt in Portland, OR by Natalie Ramsland. Unfortunately, you asked about production bikes, not custom crafted. But if she decides to go the custom route ...


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

my wife is 5'0 and we are ordering trek 43cm WSD 1.2 tomorrow!!


----------



## JazmynS (Jun 3, 2009)

I reccomend a specialized Vita. I am 5'1 and have ridde this bike for 2 years now, no problems. 

Recently purchased the exact same model for my (10 yr old) baby sis. 
She's 4'1 and it fits her just fine with the seat all the way down. We both love it.


----------



## 02tones02 (Jun 16, 2005)

*cervelo...*

Cervelo makes a bike with 650cc wheels, full carbon and more upright headset for a more comfortable position....

http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=RS2009


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

We looked at Specialized Vita, but it was still too big for her to be comfortable with it. my wife is only ~90 lbs so light (relatively speaking) roadbike with 650c wheel was it.

We got her trek 1.2 wsd 43cm and she lloooves her bike now


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

02tones02 said:


> Cervelo makes a bike with 650cc wheels, full carbon and more upright headset for a more comfortable position....
> 
> http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=RS2009


Unfortunately, I think the Cervelo would be too big. I'd ride the XS with 650c wheels and I'm 5'4".


----------



## JazmynS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmm. Are you sure you were looking at the XS? I know some stores don't carry it, is why I ask. 
My sis was just barely 50 lbs at time of purchase. haha.

Well I'm glad you guys found one! Congrats


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah it was XS, but with those chunky 700c wheels it just didn't feel right for her.anyway thanks she is loving it!!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I know you said you're boycotting Terry, but you should have a look at the Fast Woman, which uses 650c wheels in its smaller sizes. It's made by Waterford.

At 4'10" she'd probably need the smallest size. 
http://www.terrybicycles.com/cycling_savvy/fastwoman

Skip the Isis, which has the goofy 24"/700c setup in the smaller sizes.

Litespeed's Bella is another option. Merlin appears to have stopped production of the Camena.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The Trek WSD series has a slanted top bar and the lowest standover height in the industry. I have a 43cm 2.3 and *love* it. The standover height is only 64.5cm (25.5 inches). THAT'S RIGHT, 25.5 INCHES.

For 2010, they make the 4.7, 2.1, and 1.2 in the 43cm frame size. It will be the ONLY adult bike that might fit her. All the other brands have standover height that is 2.5 to 5cm (up to 2 inches !!!) higher no matter what they call the frame size.

FWIW, the smallest Terry, only a single style, is 2.5cm (or 1.0 inches) taller in standover height than the Treks. I think I've tried them all and every other company's smallest bike is at least 1 inch taller in standover height than Trek. Most are 2.o inches or more.


----------

